# EOS M Firmware Coming Soon



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 11, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/02/eos-m-firmware-coming-soon/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/02/eos-m-firmware-coming-soon/">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>Improved AF performance?

</strong>We’re told new firmware for the EOS M will be coming “soon”. Possibly in the next two weeks. The firmware will address various things in the camera, the biggest being improving AF performance.</p>
<p>Do not expect miracles about how much it can be improved, but the camera should “hunt a lot less” in lower contrast situations. We’ll also see an improvement in AF tracking.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/883304-REG/Canon_6609b033_EOS_M_Digital_Camera_with.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Canon EOS M w/22mm f/2 STM $699</a></strong> (Save $100)</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## CanNotYet (Feb 11, 2013)

Well, this is welcome. Although it should probably have shipped with the "improved AF performance". At the current prices, and with an at least useable AF, it is starting to look competitive.

Lets hope Canon learns a lot from the EOS-M release and brings it's A game in the next M body.


----------



## botw (Feb 11, 2013)

The AF is slow, but certainly useable, as is. Improvement will definitely be welcome though.


----------



## mrzero (Feb 11, 2013)

What about a similar update for the G1x? It has the same issue, and everybody talked about how there would be a firmware update to fix it, and I haven't seen or heard anything. I realize it may not be a big seller, but the fix might give it a bump. It debuted around the same price point as the EOS M, too. Anybody else waiting around for this?


----------



## JerryKnight (Feb 11, 2013)

Freelancer said:


> anyone with high hopes that this FW update will bring a noticeable performance boost of the AF system?



I'm hoping this will be the case. I'm currently renting an M to try it out, and I can see where all the autofocus complaints are coming from. If you're comparing it to a point and shoot, it's fairly normal. If you compare it to a DSLR, it's almost comically slow. 

Supposedly, it has the same built-in phase-detect pixels on the main sensor as the T4i. How quick is the live-view focusing on a T4i? Because the EOS M should theoretically be able to perform just as well. 

Currently, it sure does act like a purely contrast-based system. Phase detection should be able to tell which direction it's out of focus, so it shouldn't have to hunt as much, but as much as the M is hunting around, it seems like it has no idea which way it's out of focus. Maybe a firmware update can adjust the balance phase and contract detection.

Still, if Fuji is able to get the AF performance the X100S has in the preview videos, it's a little disappointing that the M has to be so sluggish.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 11, 2013)

I am really puzzled by SLOW AF of all Canon P & S (high and low end) and the mirrorless. Casio is A LOT faster than Canon even 4 years ago. Now Olympus, Panasonic, Nikon and even Sony etc. are "near DSLR" AF speed and Canon is still a turtle. I have only one sadistic reason: Canon P & S user getting fustrated and move to Canon DSLR. I am one of them.


----------



## Act444 (Feb 12, 2013)

This would definitely be welcome by me. Having used it in a few "real-world" situations (not just firing test shots in my room), I do find myself occasionally missing shots because the camera didn't focus fast enough (or at all).


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 12, 2013)

all they have to do is make the AF using the shutter button the same as using the touch to shoot and it will be great. touch to shoot af speed is really quite acceptable and snappy its only using the button that it's a laggy mofo

Now I'm hoping they add in at least a basic intervalometer function since there is no way of connecting one 
it would be a great little time lapse camera with this function


----------



## noncho (Feb 12, 2013)

You see how much interest is gathering this topic Canon?

YES - your mirrorless is not good rival to micro 4/3 and Nex.


----------



## verysimplejason (Feb 12, 2013)

JerryKnight said:


> Freelancer said:
> 
> 
> > anyone with high hopes that this FW update will bring a noticeable performance boost of the AF system?
> ...



Please don't compare EOS M with X100 with regards to AF performance. Fuji has a smaller sensor thus focusing is a little bit better. Focus is much more forgiving for smaller sensors.


----------



## waynew (Feb 12, 2013)

verysimplejason said:


> Please don't compare EOS M with X100 with regards to AF performance. Fuji has a smaller sensor thus focusing is a little bit better. Focus is much more forgiving for smaller sensors.



Focus is more forgiving for smaller sensors, but the X100 has a sensor which is as big (if not larger) than the M.


----------



## waynew (Feb 12, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> all they have to do is make the AF using the shutter button the same as using the touch to shoot and it will be great. touch to shoot af speed is really quite acceptable and snappy its only using the button that it's a laggy mofo
> 
> Now I'm hoping they add in at least a basic intervalometer function since there is no way of connecting one
> it would be a great little time lapse camera with this function



You should look into Magic Lantern. It is only in Alpha for the M, but this will give you time lapse as well as some great video tools.


----------



## JerryKnight (Feb 12, 2013)

verysimplejason said:


> JerryKnight said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



waynew beat me to the punch, but yeah - You might want to check your facts before you make claims like that.

EOS M Specs - APS-C sensor: 22.3mm x 14.9 mm
X100S Specs - APS-C sensor: 23.6mm x 15.8mm

A little bit of a tangent, but Fuji is proving that APS-C sensors with built-in phase-detection can perform quite well in autofocus. Of course, they've been in the mirrorless game longer than Canon.


----------



## jal2099 (Feb 12, 2013)

waynew said:


> You should look into Magic Lantern. It is only in Alpha for the M, but this will give you time lapse as well as some great video tools.



I second this. It seems remarkably stable. I have some older, manual lenses, when used with focus peaking really bring a lot of fun to this camera. The only nit pick with the current ML release is the overlay sits atop the Canon menus, but it sounds like they have a fix in the works.

I'm not expecting a "new camera" with a firmware update, but an improvement will be nice, though I dont' have a big beef with the AF performance outside of a handful of times.

I agree with many that the tap to focus option is faster than the half-pressed shutter release.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 12, 2013)

another interesting note this is a pic of part of the eos m box
it had a little white sticker over a feature icon when i removed it 
it was digital video zoom! i really hope the new firmware adds this back in!


----------



## waynew (Feb 14, 2013)

jal2099 said:


> waynew said:
> 
> 
> > You should look into Magic Lantern. It is only in Alpha for the M, but this will give you time lapse as well as some great video tools.
> ...



The overlay issue has been fixed, but I don't think they have released a new download.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 14, 2013)

waynew said:


> jal2099 said:
> 
> 
> > waynew said:
> ...



have they got the intervalometer features working?


----------



## waynew (Feb 18, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> waynew said:
> 
> 
> > jal2099 said:
> ...



Yes.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 19, 2013)

I've installed the alpha and it works pretty well so far
I havent done any extensive use of ML on it yet but it looks good
the intervalometer is nice and easy to setup and use too


----------



## botw (Mar 4, 2013)

Still waiting on this alleged new firmware...


----------



## tallrob (May 3, 2013)

AND? We're waaaaaiiiiiiting.


----------

